# XM service inside a steel building



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

I have an XM radio with a Skifi2, just purchased the boom box, and tried it in the office. Unfortunately the architect decided that lots of exposed steel beams and concrete would look very nice. No reception at all, and seeing as how my desk is in the middle of the office, definitely no joy. I tried placing the antenna in a south facing window, and still no joy. Of course I'm sure the 3" thick aluminum window frame doesn't help. Also we do not have the terrestrial signal in this area.

Now that’s out of the way, my question is, does anyone have any ideas as to how I can get a signal? Any tips/tricks? BTW, can't put the antenna outside the building and I can't get the online service as the company firewall does a great job of blocking that and any other internet radio.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry to say but I think you are SOL. I work in a wafer fab and the only reason I picked anything up was there was a repeater close enough to get into the building. (MyFi)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This probably won’t help in your situation, but I just use the FM modulator. I work in an industrial factory, with tons of machinery, but I’m right near an (for the most part) unused garage bay with a small ramp. I park my truck on the ramp and leave my Roady XT powered on then put tune the radio by where I work to the frequency. While it’s not the ideal solution (and I prefer not to listen through wireless FM modulation) it works. Great for Sabres Play By Play.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help.. Its about what I figured, so I guess I'll be returning the boom box.


----------

